
Trump May Attempt to Force Long-Time H-1B Visa Holders Out of U.S. - erispoe
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2020/06/25/trump-may-attempt-to-force-long-time-h-1b-visa-holders-out-of-us/
======
digianarchist
The article states exactly why any attempt to do this would be futile.

"First, section 212(a)(5)(A) states that a labor certification should be done
“at the time of application for a visa and admission."

